# bathing a tiel



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

I know of all the ways to give a bird a bath, but what would the best way be to give my tiel a bath for the first time at home. Misting with a spray bottle or in the sink with a towel down and and inch of water? If with a spray bottle, should I hold him or just put him down on a towel, and if he likes the bottle, how long after using that method could I see if he likes the standing water?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My tiels hated the sink, it was more hassle than anything else. I would definitely do the misting and you can do it right there in his cage, no towel or holding required. You can try him in the sink today too but he might try to drink the water instead of bathe in it. The only tiels I've had bathe in water were hens that were on eggs and then it was in their drinking dishes.


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

Most Tiels like to be misted ..... just make sure when you bathe a bird to keep it out of drafty areas and away from fans as they can get chilled...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All my birds like to be misted. Krissi always took her baths in her water dish...which was a 5"x5" acrylic dish. I think you should try to mist first because it is very easy, and entertaining. I love watching my boys doing the bath dance.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

My tiel Fiona loves to bathe in a shallow dish of water. I use the lid of a tupperware container that's probably less than 1/2 inch deep. She walks around in it, splashes it all over herself and dunks her chest into the water. She loves it. She also baths in her water dish occasionally.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

My tiel hates misting bottles, but runs under the sink tap, so we put that on a drip and she loves it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Both my birds don't like mist baths. One likes to take a shower with me. And they both love their bath that I have attached in the cage. It's basically a shallow dish with a plastic globe around it and they climb in it and just kinda lay down in it. lol.


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I think I'll try the misting bottle first and if he doesn't like it I will try the sink. Or maybe find that bird bath that attaches to the cage. We have a large cage so it will fit well.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the bath if you are interested:

http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compan...S8QE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337636797&sr=8-1


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i started out misting my birds i have a small bird bath and all of them jump in now


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well my little buddy doesn't like misting or the sink or a dish sadly. Instead he showers with me . It's a bit hard sometimes but I just lay him on a perch on the side while I shower then him


----------



## SkittlesMom (May 29, 2011)

Our tiel takes showers with us. She has her own shower perch.


----------

